# "Good health, good health...." slang translation



## ChunkeeMunkee

Hi guys,

I wonder if somebody could help me please? I'm looking to buy a humorous Chrstmas present for a friend at work, and wanted to have a Romanian expression that she uses printed onto a t-shirt. She learnt it whilst visiting friends in Romania (she is English herself), and the only reference I have is from hearing her use this expression.

From what I can gather, it is a slang term that is said to someone after they have sneezed. I'll type it out phonetically as best as I can. My apologies in advance if the following translation is crude or offensive, there is a chance that this particular slang phrase is a bit rude!

The phrase sounds out as:

"Nah-rooke nah-rooke, ma butch dun flock"

She has told me that this translates roughly as "good health, good health, let me take one of your hairs", and is said in 
jest to the person that has just sneezed.

If anybody could suggest a translation that I could get printed I'd be really grateful! 

Many thanks in advance,

Chris,
ChunkeeMunkee.


----------



## farscape

Hmm... I doubt that I would get near a T-shirt with this logo.

I'm pretty sure the actual text is: Noroc, noroc, (Să) M-apuci de-un floc. This translated in English would yield something like _Gesundheit, Gesundheit_ (if it's meant for a person who's sneezing) or _Cheers, Cheers_ (if it's about drinking) / _S__natch/grab one of my pubic hairs_ . Hopefully I did not offend too many people.

Good luck with this. 
.


----------



## ChunkeeMunkee

Hi farscape,

Thank you very much - that's exactly what I was looking for! It's not exactly the most pleasant thing to have on a shirt, but I know that she'll see the funny side of it!

Just out of interest, is this a popular saying, or is it just crude slang that only a few people would dare to say? 

Again, many thanks, you've made my day!

Chris.


----------



## farscape

You're welcome 

I don't know if it's popular, I haven't heard it before; it's just a silly thing which rhymes. Might work as joke or a prank in high school but not something you want to share with your family.

Later,

.


----------

